# Lotion/Massage Bars



## HootsGallery (Nov 19, 2008)

Tonight I made a small batch of these lotion bars. 
I found a recipe in one of my soap books (can't remember the name right now and it's at my mom's house).
Anyway, the recipe is:

1/4 cup melted cocoa butter
1 Tablespoon coconut oil
10 Vitamin E capsules (I cheated and used about an 1/8 tsp of Vit. E oil that I had in a bottle. I didn't feel like poking open all those pills!)

You can scent this, but I really don't know how much to put in. I have some fragrance oils, so I used one called Cherry Bomb because I thought the cherry would blend nicely with the cocoa butter scent. I think I put about an 1/8th of a tsp of the FO into the mix. 

They turned out really neat, but I'm not sure how to keep them from melting. Maybe there is a better recipe somewhere, but I wanted to try it. 

Of course, as soon as they were set I dropped one on the floor and it cracked (guess I get to keep it).

Edited to say that I wanted to try some Eucalyptus in these too. I think they would be nice to have around for when you get a cold or something. Almost like a solid Vapo-Rub.


----------



## Deda (Nov 20, 2008)

I gotcha on the poking pills thing!  I ran out and tried that once.  Torturous, when I jabbed myself with a huge needle.

Try working with this: 1 part wax (beeswax or soy wax) 1 part hard oil and 1 part soft oil.  Then scent, color and additive to your heart.

I like a little honey powder and natrasorb.


----------



## HootsGallery (Nov 20, 2008)

I wondered about beeswax! Thank you! 
I bet that really would make them firmer and less likely to melt on contact. 
I'll have to look for the honey powder and Natrasorb too. 

Oh, and this is probably a silly question, but is Coconut oil considered a soft oil?


----------



## Deda (Nov 20, 2008)

HootsGallery said:
			
		

> I wondered about beeswax! Thank you!
> I bet that really would make them firmer and less likely to melt on contact.
> I'll have to look for the honey powder and Natrasorb too.
> 
> Oh, and this is probably a silly question, but is Coconut oil considered a soft oil?



I don't know.  I've never used it in a lotion bar.  Tabitha, CareBear and a bunch of others make lotion bars, maybe they will know more about using coconut oil.  

I mostly use Cocoa Butter & Shea Butter for the hard, and Sweet Almond and Jojoba for the soft.


----------



## carebear (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, I myself woudl consider it in between - cause it's certainly liquid at skin temp.  I don't use that specific ratio tho it's a good place to start.  

I do use coconut oil, but not as one of my main ingredients.  And I'm getting away from beeswax too, but that's a whole different story.

Start with the above ratio of beeswax, hard, and soft and then add and subtract ingredients to make it your own.  

Too much drag? - drop the beeswax
Doesn't melt on skin quite enough? - add some coconut oil
Break out in zits? - replace the cocoa butter with mango, but then you might need to drop the liquid oil a bit

It's really a matter of mixing and matching - a balancing act if you will.


----------



## HootsGallery (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Deda & Carebear! 
I'm going to play around with different ratios and recipes and see what I can come up with. 
The recipe I used to begin with turned out pretty nice after all. I think I might add a bit of the beeswax to it to harden it up a bit more, but they aren't bad at all.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Wonderful Idea*

I haven't been on in some time. And totally forgot about lotion bars. Still have yet to try and make a batch. But I love the idea. I did basic cold process soaps for about a year. Then, this past spring, finally got the courage up to make my 1st batch of lotion and moisturizer. This summer did my 1st batch of whipped body butter. I love the body butter. But you know how it is. Always looking for a new and exciting idea to try! I want to try this next! Have any of you used the push up containers for lotion bars? Sounds like a nice convenience factor, to me. Of course, this is coming from someone who's never made them before. LOL
(((HUGS)))
Erin Marie


----------



## rszuba (Jan 30, 2009)

i know this is late, just want to let ya know if you haven't tried lotion bars, it is a must. all natural - no preservitives, and travel friendly
--but just thought i would add a little something. 
--my friends and family cannot get enough of the lotion bars. even my husband uses it. he is a construction worker and works in the weather.

i prefer more butter % than beeswax, but my daughter likes the harder bar the beeswax makes.

i use wilton silicone mold tray little square ones. i don't know how many are in the tray maybe 20. put it on cookie sheet for support- put in freezer for a few.
--wau-la. so easy and wonderful- i place them in little containers from 
michaels- the bridle section has them- they say love on them, and fit perfectly-- ready to go anywhere.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (May 12, 2009)

How do you use a lotion bar? I've wanted to make some but I'm confused..

Do you rub the whole bar on your body? Rub your hands on it and then rub your lotion-y hands on your body?

I have cocoa, shea, coconut, and all the usual soft oils.. plus beeswax, stearic, and some good additive powders.

These intrigue me and I'd love to make some, just need to know HOW to use them first!


----------



## rszuba (May 13, 2009)

ya, you plop them in your hands and rub your hands together.

 they melt by body heat. when you have enough on your hands you put back in container 
and smoooth your hands all over where you have dry skin.  

my daughter says"not too little and not too much lotion, just the right amount"   you don't have that left over glob from squeezing too much from a container.

my friends and fam say they use everywhere, whole body, cuticles.

i do make some bigger bars-- i have one just for my feet- i rub it right on them--ooohhh peppermint -pep in ya step.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 18, 2009)

These seem fairly easy to make? I hear a lot of good things about them!


----------



## chrisnkelley (May 25, 2009)

These sound really cool!  I'm definitely going to have to try some after I collect some ingredients!  The peppermint foot bar sounds awesome!


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh my goat, I could screaaaam, actually, I have been AND jumping up and down lol, I am SOOOOOOOO happy.

I took HootsGallerys recipe AND Dedas suggestion and came out with the most beautiful EO Lavender Lotion bar, I poured it into a nice simple looking soap travel storer. I had a little left over and poured that into a silicone mould, when set I tried it out and it is FANTASTIC (can you tell this is my first time? lol), i'm off to do my happy dance hehe.


----------



## topcat (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations!  So you used 1 part beeswax, 1 part cocoa butter & 1 part soft oil?  Did you add natrasorb at all?  They sound divine - lavender is soooo relaxing  

Tanya


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Tanya,  I used:

1 part coco butter
1 part sweet almond oil (soft oil)
1 part beeswax
1 part coconut oil (hard oil)- I considered this a hard oil at this time of year for us and figure the coco butter and beeswax will give it the extra firmness if it planned on getting too soft.
vit e oil
Lavender EO

My poor husband wasn't in the door for anymore than a minute when I attacked him with my new concoction (he's my human guinea pig lol)


----------



## topcat (Jun 1, 2009)

I can just picture it!  I want to make a lotion bar with soy wax in place of the beeswax (just cause it is easier to melt :wink: ) and wasn't sure about using coconut oil - but you're right about it being hard now and the wax keeping it hard probably.  Thanks for the recipe GG  

Tanya


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 1, 2009)

you're very welcome Tanya.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Galavanting Gifts said:
			
		

> Thanks Tanya,  I used:
> 
> 1 part coco butter
> 1 part sweet almond oil (soft oil)
> ...



Do you melt all these together and then pour them into the mould?


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 17, 2009)

I want to try this too.  What exactly is Natrasorb?  Is it something you buy at the grocery store or would I need to special order it from a soap supply vendor?

zeo


----------



## carebear (Jun 17, 2009)

It's modified cornstarch.  It's pretty darned similar, in solid lotions anyway, to the stuff in the box from the grocery store.


----------



## LJA (Jun 18, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> I gotcha on the poking pills thing!  I ran out and tried that once.  Torturous, when I jabbed myself with a huge needle.
> 
> Try working with this: 1 part wax (beeswax or soy wax) 1 part hard oil and 1 part soft oil.  Then scent, color and additive to your heart.
> 
> I like a little honey powder and natrasorb.



Deda, this is WAY old, but I was curious what the honey powder does for them?


----------

